# **DVD-RW wird nicht erkannt



## mhribernik (6. April 2005)

Hi an alle.

Ich habe seit ~2 Monaten ein Problem mit meinem externem (USB 2.0) DVD-/+RW. Ich habe ihn mir vor~3 Monaten gekauft. Es handelt sich um einen LITEON SHOW-1633SX.

Mein Problem:

Der Brenner wird im Arbeitsplatz nicht angezeigt. Der Treiber für das Gerät ist jedoch installiert. Es wird auch im Geräte-Manager korrekt angezeigt.

Der Brenner wird nur vom DVD Brennprogramm Movie Jack DVD erkannt. In dem Programm ist der Laufwerkbuchstabe ).

Nero 6 erkennt das Gerät, jedoch nur als CD-RW.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## bingerbub (10. April 2005)

Eine Zuordnung des Laufwerksbuchstabens ist unter Windows 2000/XP sehr leicht zu verändern:

   Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Computerverwaltung > Datenträgerverwaltung

 Dort kriegst du alle angeschlossenen Laufwerke angezeigt. Mit Rechtsklick auf dein Externen Brenner findest du ne Option wie "Laufwersbuchstabe ändern". Danach solltest du spätestens nach nem Neustart das Laufwerk finden - natürlich nur, wenn es angeschlossen und angeschaltet ist 

 Warum dein Laufwerk unter Nero nur als CD-RW-Laufwerk erkannt wird, ist mir allerdings unerklärlich. Vielleicht hilft ja ein Update der Software hierbei!


----------



## mhribernik (10. April 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Aber derzeit plagt mich ein anderes Problem:

Ich habe mir vor einigen Stunden ein (Computer) Virus eingefangen. Es hat sich auf alle exe dateien ausgebreitet. Ich habe versehentlich auf den "infizierte Datei löschen" Butten in meinem AntiVir Programm gedrückt.   

Nun kann ich auf die hälfte der Programme, die auf C:\ waren, nicht mehr benutzen. (Da die exe Dateien futsch sind.  

Kann man das löschen wieder rückgängig machen?

Flehe um Hilfe. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Erpel (11. April 2005)

Wenn die Dateien von einem Virus befallen waren solltest du das mit dem rückgängig machen lieber sein lassen. Du musst die Programme wohl oder übel neuinstallieren/wiederherstellen.


----------

